# Freakin' Bose system!!



## cymax (Apr 2, 2005)

92 Max SE that used to have the Bose system in it, I bought it with an Alpine CD, and Pioneer speakers. Not sure what is in the front ( 6" round ??) but in the rear deck the speakers are in the old Bose mounts. Can these be easily removed? Looks like I can get a 6 x 9 in there with all the crap out. BTW what on earth is all of that anyway individual amps or what??


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

On Bose systems all of their speakers are powered by, yes I know, individual amplifiers. That's why most of the time when you go to replace your head unit you have to replace all the wiring going to each speaker.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Front door mounts are a 4" in a big "bucket". Pull out the bucket and you can fit a pretty big speaker. Rears I think were 6 X 9 from the factory (and with the amp hanging off the back). Should be no problem fitting some other 6 x 9 speakers in the same spot.

Juan


----------

